# need advice or suggestions for storing n organizing stone templates



## mperritt73 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a traveling t-shirts biz so space is limited and valuable. I have cut over 60 stone templates for designs...using sticky flock and sandblast material depending on the design. Im needing an easy, efficient, and space minded way of storing them so they are easy to locate and take minimal space. Please help.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Binders with page protectors work great for me. I can't speak to the sb material, but sf will stick right to the page protectors, you can use both sides easy to flip to what you want, easy to separate different binders for different subjects.


----------



## mperritt73 (Jan 9, 2012)

thank you...i will keep that in mind...it's more the hartco type templates I'm having difficulty storing in a neat orderly way..I too use the album method for sticky flock designs


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

mperritt73 said:


> thank you...i will keep that in mind...it's more the hartco type templates I'm having difficulty storing in a neat orderly way..I too use the album method for sticky flock designs


I assume your hartco templates are on a backer board?

I would try and use a thinner backer board and just punch holes in the boards to use in a 3 ring binder...

Another thing you might consider...










They do make these in legal size as well...

Have a binder with designs and each design has a number... Then you have this file box or maybe a few of them...

Then on each of your backer boards add one of these with the template number...










Then you just pull the template number you need when you need it... 

Kevin


----------



## bowsb4bros (Feb 3, 2013)

I Just Recently Found Some Photo Albums By Zig Zag. They Are Perfect Because They Have A Plastic Insert That The Sticky Flocks Adheres To Easily And Effortlessly. They Are At Hobby Lobby And On Amazon.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

there is not a nice clean easy way to organize Hartco templates with foam board backing. I use big cardboard boxes. and they basically go from oldest to newest jobs. most important thing is to write with marker the job/design name and color used on the template.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

For storing my templates that are on a backer board, I get containers from a local restaurant (also a good source of parchment paper). They are what they get their fish orders in. Best of all they are free, stack nicely, come in a few different sizes and don't smell like fish! They have already been washed and sanitized.
I store my flock templates on the backer sheet from which they were on. I put them in plain folders in the fish purveyor's containers mentioned above.

I also print out for each design a chart of colors (paint by numbers sort of looking) and keep that with the templates.


----------

